# Sterring tight with plow on???



## speedydog5 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a 2003 Gmc sierra duramax 2500hd, i had a western pro plow plus installed, i havent plowed yet, but when i have the plow on truck if i,m parked or moving very slowly and try turning my sterring is very tight like power sterring is out or binding, once i,m moving its ok , and when i have the plow disconnected no problems at all sterring moves freely when parked etc. it seems like its binding what could i check has anyone had this issue ???


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Are you serious? You know there's an extra 700lbs+ hanging off the front of the truck with the plow on.


----------



## speedydog5 (Dec 23, 2008)

affekonig;883677 said:


> Are you serious? You know there's an extra 700lbs+ hanging off the front of the truck with the plow on.


:laughing: funny, but i did not ever have a problem with my other plow vehicle a 2003 Chevy 2500 hd mr mechanic xysport


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I air my fronts up all the way to match the rears, at 80 psi load range E. That helps out a ton with the steering issue. Nothing is wrong with the front end, just the Dmax is very heavy then strap a 700+lb plow to the front and friction has a tendency to take over, lol


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

You didn't mention that it was different than another one that you have. Are they set up the same? All I do all day, every day is deal with GM service.


----------



## speedydog5 (Dec 23, 2008)

affekonig;883728 said:


> You didn't mention that it was different than another one that you have. Are they set up the same? All I do all day, every day is deal with GM service.


sorry but my other truck was the same exact2003 2500HD ext cab except it was the 6.0 and not a duramax i know there is addl weight from motor but i just wanted to know if it is a common problem and what is there to do to help alliviate it, (timberens ,tires etc)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I had this with one of my Fords. The P\S pump was weak. Replaced it and all was good.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

speedydog5;883737 said:


> sorry but my other truck was the same exact2003 2500HD ext cab except it was the 6.0 and not a duramax i know there is addl weight from motor but i just wanted to know if it is a common problem and what is there to do to help alliviate it, (timberens ,tires etc)


Like was said before you have an extra 700lbs up front. But truth is you have about an extra 1000lbs more motor. All of my duramaxs have been a little tough to steer if you are not moving with a plow hanging out front.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Mine is the same. Just try not to turn the wheel unless u are moving. Save ur arms and frt end parts.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Our 00 GMC 1 ton does that on occasion but I think its more a power steering issue. The GMC is a hoop though,lol It goes in tomorrow (well its already there) for upper ball joints, a clunking in front end and whatever else they find. payup:crying: Make sure the power steering fluid is where it needs to be if that doesn't help it might be a binding ball joint. Make sure everything is greased up.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I've mentioned this before but don't waste money replacing the pump with the same OEM replacement pump. Get in touch with PSC (Performance Steering Components) and order up one of their hi flow pumps made especially for these trucks to address the weak power assist at low speeds that they're well known for. Not even expensive, $185.00 for a complete pump. A reman Delco pump is $135.00 alone and won't permanently fix the issue. Run synthetic PS fluid in it and add a small cooler (on the D-max trucks) and all your weak power steering (and brake) issues will be resolved. 

Even flushing the stock system and converting to synthetic makes a noticeable improvement believe it or not.


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*hmm 700 lbs wow time for``*

wow thatsa heavy...gee is that frontend alignment wayout now caster camber toein toe out.. try this like the post says air up tires to like 50 n maybe try adding 300 550 ballast weigt in bed behind rear axle as far as possible...and also running widder front with a more offset will have a increased scrub radius..put stock OEM wheels on it..maybe pipe rear bumper filled with lead beads...ballast takes weight off the front....fulcrum lever..what the weight ratio now on the front 80 percent of total toptal truck weight with blade on..80 percent weight on the fronmt sounds like like someone going in the bushes.or ditch ouch..my opinion ..


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Before you go throwing down the cash for steering pumps and boxes have your
dealer check to see if this TSB applies to your truck:
05-02-32-008B JUL 07 Steering - Lack of Assist at Low Speeds 
This is for the gmt-800s

My 04 2500 had the SAME issue that you have and they replaced some
pump part.

EDIT..........Heres the TSB and GMs fix bulletin:


Document ID# 1851917 
Lack of Steering Assist or Shudder During Parking Lot Type Maneuvers - keywords bind booster brake hard hydraulic low no noise oil power slow speed steer trailer #PIT3386A - (Apr 28, 2005)

2002-2005 Cadillac Escalade, Escalade ESV, Escalade EXT
2002-2005 Chevrolet Avalanche
1999-2005 Express, Silverado, Suburban, Tahoe
1999-2005 GMC Sierra, Savana, Yukon, Yukon Denali, Yukon XL
2003-2005 Hummer H2

The following diagnosis might be helpful if the vehicle exhibits the symptom(s) described in the PI.

Condition/Concern:
Some customers may comment on a lack of steering assist or shudder during parking lot type maneuvers. 

Recommendation/Instructions:
Please follow normal diagnostics in eSI for this condition. If the customer situation warrants a repair, replace the current pressure control valve with P/N 26095470, available from GMSPO. This valve will provide additional steering assist during parking lot type maneuvers. If this concern occurs when stopped or at very slow speeds with brakes applied, please reference PIT3310.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

B&B;884174 said:


> I've mentioned this before but don't waste money replacing the pump with the same OEM replacement pump. Get in touch with PSC (Performance Steering Components) and order up one of their hi flow pumps made especially for these trucks to address the weak power assist at low speeds that they're well known for. Not even expensive, $185.00 for a complete pump. A reman Delco pump is $135.00 alone and won't permanently fix the issue. Run synthetic PS fluid in it and add a small cooler (on the D-max trucks) and all your weak power steering (and brake) issues will be resolved.
> 
> Even flushing the stock system and converting to synthetic makes a noticeable improvement believe it or not.


You're so smart.


----------

